# When do the stadium escalators reverse direction?



## SkySquirrel (Oct 14, 2014)

In addition to the usual switchback-ramps, many sports venues make use of escalators to bring fans to and from the upper decks. Naturally, the moving stairs run upwards before the game, and then downwards after the game is over. (This could be vice-versa if a significant number of seats are below street level.)

So, at what point during the game are the escalators' directions reversed?

In at least one USA baseball stadium, the reversal was done during the 7th-inning stretch. (For those unfamiliar with baseball, there are 9 innings in a game -- unless the score is a tie, or no score, in which case they go into extra innings until there's a winner.) I watched once as a stadium employee blocked off the escalator entrance until the last passenger got off, then turned a key to reverse it -- right when everyone was singing "Take Me Out to the Ballgame". This was at the now-demolished Riverfront Stadium in Cincinnati.

What reversal times are typical for football (American or European), basketball, hockey, etc. Halftime maybe?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

this is different, from stadium to stadium, from event to event. one example: houston nrg dome, basketball ncaa tournament they reversed it at halftime, when texans play they do not do it until last quarter


----------

